# Gas fireplace knob won't turn



## djsmiles (Dec 4, 2015)

A couple nights ago we were enjoying a fire and at some point the fire went out on its own. Now the knob which controls the flow of gas will not turn, it won't budge. Its stuck about 3/4 of the way to completely open. Anyone know what I can do to fix it?


----------



## madison (Dec 4, 2015)

Remove the entire fireplace and switch to a wood insert.

Moderator looks like this thread needs move the the gas forum....


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 5, 2015)

madison said:


> Remove the entire fireplace and switch to a wood insert.
> 
> Moderator looks like this thread needs move the the gas forum....



The thread had been moved. There is NO need for you to make that statement.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 5, 2015)

Post some pictures of what you have & tell us the manufacturer & model number so we can try to help.


----------

